# Using a laptop when pregnant



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi,

I have been surfing the net, to try and find an answer to this question but I can't really find answer by a professional, only ones dated to 2005 or before.

I work on my laptop on a evening and I often either have it balanced on my legs if side sitting, or balanced on a cushion if sat on my bum, with my legs up, I do try and keep it away from stomach.  Is there any evdience to show that using a laptop whilst pregnant has any damaging effects to your unborn child, either through the heat or wi fi connection or radiaiton.

Thank you TQ.xxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

I would say that as long as you are keeping the laptop away from your bump, preventing any extra heat, then things should be fine.

Take care x


----------

